# 55 Gallon -- Average/Reasonable Canopy Height?



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I am building a canopy for my 55 gallon tank and would like to know the general/average canopy height in inches that most use for a 55 gallon.

Thanks,
Vinoy


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

I've never built a canopy, but I think this would depend on the height of the light fixture you are planning to use.

Find out what's the thickness of your light fixture + distance you want between light fixture and top of aquarium + space required above fixture, then go from there.


----------



## Nel5 (Apr 15, 2012)

I currently have a 6 foot 125 and the canopy height is 7 inches. It looks good but the room is tight and I may have to cut the top open when I upgrade from my current PC light to LED. 

I am putting together my second tank - a 5 foot 100 gal tank that has a 15 inch tall canopy. It looks a little weird from an aesthetics standpoint but there is room inside to mount lights without cutting the top. I guess it boils down to aesthetics vs functionality.


----------

